# Pollen traps: how many needed for 120 hives?



## FameFlower (Feb 20, 2012)

When I started bee keeping I was taught to feed pollen substitute patties in the spring. I abandoned the practice after three years. I don't care to feed my bees fake stuff. I just lost most of my bees to what I think is not enough winter bees due to not enough pollen during a severe summer/fall drought in my area [see my post elsewhere]. (Also in hindsight, I realize it was the second drought in a row for fall blooming plants in my area).

I do think it is wise to now have pollen traps as part of my beekeeping equipment. I have never used one, but I have several questions.

1) How many traps do I need to create adequate pollens stores for emergencies (drought, to wet)? I plan to max out my operation at 120 hives.
2) How long can I store the pollen in the freezer and it still be viable for bee food?


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Addressing winter loss. Feed feed feed. And requeen in late summer. July or August I requeened, and the percent of dinks to big productive hives I have right now, going into pollination is way different. Fake isnt bad, cheap is. Nutrabee is good. Keith J makes some pollen sub but its hard to get here (in less then a truckload). I have used megabee with OK results. I have also used some minor brands and soy products. Stay away from soy entirely. Pollen trapping is OK, but it'll probably be difficult to get enough to supplement entirely with pollen. You can go all out and make your own patties, but there's plenty of discussion on the board about the difficulty of that. I once again recommend nutrabee, check this vid of Noyes' bees. Nick knows what he's doing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxcpGJ_2Df8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

FF I have heard you on several thread talking definitively why your bees died. Maybe I should just keep my mouth shut, but I do not necessarily think your sureity is warranted. The lack of pollen may have had an effect, but you could have been the unlucky soul visited by some virus plague or some other malady. I once had a hundred pollen traps going. If you can keep it collected, you can trap an awful lot of it. Dedicating hives to trapping pollen however does significantly reduce your honey crop in my experience. I put the traps on my very best hives and it Was the gift that kept on giving when I couldn't sell literally a thousand pounds of pollen. If you can keep it collected before it molds if its rainy I would bet ten traps would provide you with more than enough pollen to make your pollen substitute patties with more than enough pollen mixed into them to provide all the amino acids missing or deficient in the subs. Just my opinion sir, I wish you well.


----------

